# Minn Kota Powerdrive



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

i have one with Ipilot. I’ve enjoyed it. I replaced the remote this year due to a couple buttons wearing completely out on the original. 
The other day while trolling I was using it to control direction while pushing with the kicker. At some point the electric motor shut off and would not respond to any command via the remote. It was dead and would not revive. Lol. According to the gauge on the motor my batteries were still at 75%. 
I have no guess as to it being a motor issue or a remote problem. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Could be the head. I just replaced the head on my terrova for not responding to the remote. There is also a control board in the unit. You can check that board by using your foot pedal. If the motor works with the pedal then it may very well be the head. Also look at the fuse inside the head.


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! I took the motor to Rods in Batavia today. She wasn’t terribly busy so she checked it out while I waited and found the board had gone bad. Fortunately for me she had one in stock and had it installed. After the last two trips to Erie with no trolling motor, I can’t tell you how glad I am to have it back in action! Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------

